# Suns Have The Worst Front Office?



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm starting to think that the Suns have the worst, or one of the worst, front offices in the league. We have done absolutly nothing recently to prove otherwise. The only good thing that we've done in the last 3 or 4 years is sign Steve Nash and Tim Thomas (which no one expected).


In the last 4 drafts, we have only Alando Tucker to show for it.

We traded away the best SG in the draft for $3 million. Why would we do this? Obviously Portland knows which team is the easiest to rob.

Last years draft we had a GREAT draft. Too bad it was for other teams. We traded away a quadruple double threat in Rajon Rando, because we didn't like his shot. We traded away a pass-first PG in Sergio Rodreguez (sp?), and it turns out that he would have been the best possible backup to Nash.

We signed Marcus Banks to a big contract, and gave him less thne 10 minutes per game. Now we're stuck with him because we didn't give him enough time to show his skills, which makes him undesirable.

We signed a one-year-wonder in Diaw to $9 million a year. No one will want this hgue contract, expecially for a player who is averaging 9/4/4. Why the hell would we do this? I'm sure Diaw would have accepted a smaller contract, but now we have him for 5 years, becuase no GM would want this huge contract.

We had many offers to get either a top 10 pick, or Kevin freakin Garnett, but we didn't pull the trigger. We could have had an all-star studded team, but we decided to keep the team that we can win tons of games with, but can barely squeek by in the playoffs.

I'm very dissapointed in the Suns front office in the last couple years. We need BC back, look what he's doing in Toronto. Making small moves that make big impacts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The 4-5 players they like, seem to always get picked before. Rondo was a pick for Boston. Sergio was a pick for Portland, just like Deng was for Bulls. Though they agreed to that before the draft thinking Iguodala wasn't gonna be there.

Banks was signed after Salmons decided against signing with us to go to the Raps, which he decided against, and signed with the Kings.

Yeah, Suns should've waited on signing Diaw. He probably would've gotten a smaller deal or left. 9M could really give the team breathing room. He can improve and help us out. 

Suns had a deal in place with the Bobcats, but they chose to take the deal with the Warriors instead. We would have taken Noah.

And KG thing, not about pulling the trigger. Shawn Marion didn't agree to an extension with Boston. So if they were close that is why it didn't happen. Hawks rumor was only between Minn-ATL, and they brought it up to Kerr, and he said NO because it involved Amare.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Why would we pick for Boston and Portland? The best part about the Boston trade was we got rid of Brian Grant, but all we did was free up room to sign back Diaw and Banks. We would have had enough to offer Amare his contract.

And trading Sergio? We saved like $2M, it doesn't seem worth it, at all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brian Grant was retiring and he had a small deal with us. Not that huge contract being paid by LA.

Always happens in trades during the draft. Teams pick for one another if they make it before or as they are picking. But I do know the Suns had an interest in Rudy. But he wouldn't have been able to come over now. I'm pissed we didn't take Splitter or just kept Rudy. They could be stashed overseas. I'm not high on Tucker, but I think they wanted help right away. 


I'm really frustrated with what the front office has done last 2 yrs as well. I don't agree with what they do, if their guy is not there. I would have just gone BPA.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What I really don't like is the blame on the front office and leaving Bryan Colangelo blameless. He's the one who sold off our draft picks too! He gets rid of Luol Deng (and athletic forward) and doesn't draft another PF/C (like say.... BOOZER?!?) to help Amare.... Yeah like Voshkul and Hunter would take us to the finals! Then they don't keep drafting needed players but start rolling the dice with leftovers since it "worked" with Boris Diaw. What do we have to show for the Joe Johnson trade? Diaw and a 15-20th pick in the draft next year. Yippie!


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Jammin said:


> The only good thing that we've done in the last 3 or 4 years is sign Steve Nash and Tim Thomas (which no one expected).
> [*]We had many offers to get either a top 10 pick, or Kevin freakin Garnett, but we didn't pull the trigger. We could have had an all-star studded team, but we decided to keep the team that we can win tons of games with, but can barely squeek by in the playoffs.
> [/LIST]
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Jammin said:
> 
> 
> > The only good thing that we've done in the last 3 or 4 years is sign Steve Nash and Tim Thomas (which no one expected).
> ...


----------

